# A-R Magazine recommendations?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to pick up some extra magazines and I have heard some stories about people having jams
due to feeding problems. Do I need to stick to Colt products? What you you suggest is there a good aftermarket 
brand? I have heard some good things about a magazine called "pmag" is that name brand or what? 
Are they any good? They will be used in a 5.56 AR 
Thanks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most any good brand is fine. However about the best is magpul shop around prices very a lot.
There is nothing wrong with good steel ones.
Many olders ones have problems feeding when dirty pretty much been taken care of


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Home | DH Tactical

These are mags made on the original Labelle Industries tooling and are top quality mags.

Brownell's makes excellent mags too, and they were awarded a contract to make 500,000 mags for M16/M4s for our military:

AR-15/M16 20- & 30-ROUND MAGAZINES | Brownells

I use both of these and they function flawlessly.

Magpul P-mags are also very good - Colt now uses these for their civilian AR-15 M4 carbines, such as the LE6940 and LE6920.

Magpul also makes great anti-tilt followers. Be sure to get the green anti-tilt followers, or use the Magpul followers.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Magpul all the way. They are pretty much much what everything else is compared to.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My first choice for magazines for an AR are the MagPul 20 or 30 round magazines, though the magazines (Colt) that came with the rifle work just fine.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like it doesn't matter so long as you've got more than the other ninjas. :lol:

View attachment 3162


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Vert, 
My LE6920 came with two greyish metal magazines, sealed up in plastic with the owners manual and a cleaning kit. It must be the more recent production ones that come with the Magpul's.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Vert,
> My LE6920 came with two greyish metal magazines, sealed up in plastic with the owners manual and a cleaning kit. It must be the more recent production ones that come with the Magpul's.


Yeah, it is recent production that will come with a magpul, brother picked up the new 6900 a couple weeks ago and it came with a magpul.

Magpul and Troy are my goto brands anymore. Magpul are awesome and have a no-loss resale ability. Troy cost a little more but I like them better (mostly due to the fact they WILL fit in standard mag pouches) but don't have as good re-sale-ability. In the panic I was trading used magpul for NIB Troy just so people could sell the 'known magpuls'.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I simply prefer to use Pmags these days. There aren't any mags better that I've used. Usgi aluminums are ok, but they dent, the feed lips bend and the welds can break. Steels are stronger than the aluminums, but there heavier also and still not as tough as Pmags. Pmags flex when hit and flex back. Polymer isn't the solution for all things, but it works very well in this case. The molding grip and shape makes them easier for me to grab onto and I've never had a mag related failure with one.

PMAG® MAGAZINES

Magpul PMAG M2 MOE Mag AR-15 223 Remington 30-Round

AR-15 223 30rd Black Magpul PMag Gen-M3

AR-15 223 30rd Black Magpul PMag Gen-M2 W/Window


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Gen M2 or M3 pmags. The M3's come with a little dust cover that's handy if you like to roll around in the dirt. I mostly fall down in it, but same idea.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Brownell's gets my vote.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 24, 2012)

H&K mags are the best for me. I've had them for all my rotations overseas. My last tour I had lancer magazines. Amazing in my opinion. The have the polymer body like a p-mag but steel lips like the H&Ks.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Over all in my opinion its really hard to go wrong with P-Mag Gen III mags. I have tried several different types over the last couple of weeks and those have proven to be the best so far. While there might be a brand or two out there that are better, the P-Mags are the ones all others are judged against, and that wouldn't be the case if they weren't a rock solid product.

I need some more mags too and I have decided that I will be purchasing at least one Gen III 30 round P-Mag a pay week until further notice.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Another vote for Magpul. 
I've had zero problems with any of my 20, 30 or 40 round PMags. Lightweight, durable and reliable.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

:Has anyone drop tested the P-Mags in winter conditions?

In my experience thermoplastic tends to get brittle in the cold. It might be great playing in sand or red dirt, but how does it perform in the Great White North?

Another question, how many times can you load the P-Mags before the plastic wears away? I remember my aftermarket Ruger 10/22 mags only feeding well for a few times before the feed lips wore and dirt got in the internals.

These are only questions,I mean no disrespect for the highly esteemed P-Mags :mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The old mags had issues with the followers tipping as they came up the problem showed up more as they went to 30 round mags.
That issue was solved . I have a bunch of 20 round standard issue ones and some 30 that are flawless. They are not as pretty as the new polymer ones.
Another issue we had with mags was if they had been used in a SAW the wear caused them to become worthless.
Real Pmags held up to anything we did to them, problem is there are a lot of knock offs out there. I would fine it hard to except anyone in the civilian world wearing out a Pmag.
Magpul is a great company US owned US made and they support our rights we should support them.
Shopping for used steel and aluminum ones easy test push down on follower does it tip or move up and down and stay level.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Palmetto State Armory has/had new SS and aluminum "C" Products 30 rounders with the orange anti tilt followers for $5.99 with free shipping over $50. LE/MIL is stamped on the mag near the bottom


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Palmetto State Armory has/had new SS and aluminum "C" Products 30 rounders with the orange anti tilt followers for $5.99 with free shipping over $50. LE/MIL is stamped on the mag near the bottom


If you are looking to stock pile some mags that is not bad and they will work .
Not Pmags but you can not always stock pile top shelf items.
I pay little attention to stamps like LE/MIL anyone can stamp that on. I have a few of their mags around here they came with an AR.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Pmags for the win. I have never had any issues with any of mine. Several Gen III and even a couple Gen II's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is an example of what to look for. Both mags well made metal cases good springs the green one is an older issue type notice how the follower is stuck tipped, this was common while not the end of the world not the best either. notice the Orange .
It you push down on the follower on the green one it tips one way or another the Orange stay level.
There are also some that fall in between these to examples they may not stick tipped but still tip some what.
You can not judge them by color of follower alone.








I have not list manufactures for a few reason ,they almost all made both types at one time of another and they stamp each others brand on them so brand is not a primary warning.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Testing is the proof of a good magazine. Even the latest and greatest and there are many that will fall into that category should still be tested before actual use. That's the fun part.

AquaHull,
I believe Pmags have been tested for use in cold weather.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have had good luck with the Thermold mags, I am guessing they hold up well to cold since they are issued by Canada, they are also inexpensive.


----------

